# Μουσικές της κάψας



## daeman (Jul 18, 2009)

Καύσωνας





Για να διασκεδάσουμε λίγο το καψόνι που κάνει από προχτές ο καύσωνας σε όλο τον κατακαημένο τόπο μας και ειδικά στο κλεινόν άστυ, ρίχνουμε εδώ μουσικές σχετικές (υποκειμενικά, πάντα) με το καλοκαίρι, τη ζέστη, τον καύσωνα, την κάψα που μας ταλαιπωρεί όλους.
Ελπίζοντας ότι, σύντομα, θα είμαστε όλοι κάπως έτσι...


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2009)

...
Ξεκινώ με Thirld World και 35 βαθμούς υπό σκιά, σε δύο παραλλαγές:

Αυτήν εδώ την αυθεντική εκτέλεση από το ομώνυμο, δεύτερο LP τους του 1977,







και αυτό το βιντεάκι γιατί, τώρα, εκεί θα ήθελα να βρίσκομαι...


----------



## crystal (Jul 18, 2009)

Καψούρα και κάψα στο Θέατρο Γης. Τα μάρμαρα ζεματούσαν απ' τη ζέστη της ημέρας και 5.000 κόσμος χοροπηδούσε σαν παλαβός. Το βίντεο από προχθές, χθες τα ίδια και καλύτερα. Και του χρόνου.


----------



## SBE (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2009)

Το προηγούμενο που δημοσίευσε η SBE με έβαλε σ' έναν λαβύρινθο συνειρμών με κατάληξη τους *Hot Tuna**, *που σχημάτισαν το 1970 οι Jorma Kaukonen και Jack Casady, κάποτε κιθάρα και μπάσο των Jefferson Airplane. Εδώ ο Kaukonen σε μια επίδειξη κιθαριστικής δεξιοτεχνίας, στο πάντα δροσερό Embryonic Journey, σύνθεσή του για το LP Surrealistic Pillow των Jefferson Airplane




 
Οι δυό τους διδάσκουν online στο http://www.breakdownway.com/


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2009)

http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=36978&postcount=131


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2009)

προσοχή, spoiler...
xωρίς λόγια


----------



## Zazula (Jul 21, 2009)

Άντε για να δροσιστούμε λίγο: Είναι πολλά τα κιλά και μιλούν στιχουργικά.
Goin' Through feat. NEBMA: Δεν κάνω διακοπές


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2009)

Μπροστά σε έργα αριστουργηματικά - μουσικά, στιχουργικά, σκηνοθετικά, ερμηνευτικά - τα λόγια περιττεύουν


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2010)

Επειδή μου θύμισε σήμερα ο Sarant την ύπαρξη αυτού του νήματος, 
ορίστε το Fire του Arthur Brown σε σύντομη και σε εκτεταμένη εκδοχή.


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2010)

Fire, Water, Burn - Bloodhound Gang​



 
και μια πιο δροσερή διασκευή, από τους ίδιους


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2010)

Ring of Fire (1963) - Johnny Cash




και η εκτέλεση του 1968 από τον Eric Burdon και τους Animals, που προτιμώ εκατό φορές από το πρωτότυπο.​


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2010)

Άλλο ένα σχετικό από τον Μπέρντον και τους Άνιμαλς.

Fire on the Sun


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2010)

Καταρχάς να ευχηθώ σε όλους «καλό καλοκαίρι»!  (Μην τσεκάρετε σαστισμένοι την ημερομηνία — για μένα το φετινό καλοκαίρι δεν ξεκίνησε ακόμα... ) Λοιπόν, καλοκαίρι και κάψα χωρίς σφηνάκια δεν νοούνται, οπότε αφιερώνω σχετικό βιντεοκλιπάκι τιτλοφορούμενο _Shots_ (από τους LMFAO feat. Lil' John) — ε ρε, το έβλεπα και θυμόμουνα τα σναπς που έκαναν τρελή θραύση παλιότερα (μπορεί κανείς να βρει την εμβληματική διαφήμιση «σναπς σναπς, πίτσι πίτσι σναπς*» αναρωτιέμαι...).





____
* Για τη λ. _σναπς_ βλ. Γερμανικές λέξεις στην ελληνική γλώσσα. Επίσης εδώ το _πίτσι πίτσι_ αποδίδει το _peachy_, και δεν σχετίζεται με το γνωστό _πίτσι-πίτσι_ (που όμως είναι άγνωστο στο ΛΚΝ!).


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2010)

Καλό καλοκαίρι, Ζαζ, από έναν ομοιοπαθή! 
Τη διαφήμιση δεν τη βρήκα (δεν τη θυμάμαι κιόλας), αλλά το πίτσι σναπς μου θύμισε μια εποχή που πρέπει να 'βαζα καμιά διακοσαριά τέτοια σφηνάκια κάθε βράδυ, κι έφευγαν όλοι κουρούμπελα υπό τους ήχους αυτού εδώ (άλλωστε, εκτός από σφηνάκια, καλοκαίρι και κάψα δεν νοούνται και χωρίς κορίτσια με μπικίνι, κι ας κρατάνε και πολυβόλα ).

Bikini girls with machine guns - The Cramps


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2011)

...
Canned Heat - Canned Heat






Το τραγούδι του Τόμι Τζόνσον (Canned Heat Blues) απ' όπου εμπνεύστηκαν το όνομά τους οι Canned Heat, διασκευασμένο από τους ίδιους, παρότι δεν αναφέρεται στη ζέστη αλλά σε τούτο εδώ το καύσιμο και διάφορες άλλες παρόμοιες ουσίες στις οποίες κατέφευγαν οι τελειωμένοι αλκοολικοί για να σβήσουν την κάψα τους.


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2013)

...
Δεν είναι της κάψας, αζ σατς, αλλά επειδή καλοκαίρι το πρωτάκουσα και μόνο με τις ζέστες το ακούω, αν τύχει, και σήμερα θυμήθηκα πάλι την ανάλαφρη, δροσερή ρεγκελεκτρόνικά τους:

*Labour of Love II* (1989) - UB40






Δεν βρήκα ολόκληρο (δεν έψαξα δα και φανατικά) το πρώτο, καλύτερο και πιο δροσιστικό _*Labour of Love*_ του 1983, 
μα στην κάψα, καλό είν' και το πιτσίλισμα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2013)

...
Fever - Love & Rockets


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2013)

Ταιριαστό με τη ζέστη:


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2013)

...
Βρε Ζαζουλοκαύτη, ωραίο το καυτό :up: παρότι μου πήρες τη φωτιά μέσ' απ' τα χέρια:

Disco Inferno - The Trammps






Burn, baby, burn! :devil:


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2013)

...
_Summer's Last Sound_ - Disco Inferno







_Starbound:_ _All Burnt Out and Nowhere to Go_ - Disco Inferno


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2013)

Κάτσε να δείξουμε πως είμαστε της γενιάς τού ογδόντα-ενενήντα... :inno:


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Κάτσε να δείξουμε πως είμαστε της γενιάς τού ογδόντα-ενενήντα... :inno:



The Heat is On - Glenn Frey


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2014)

...
The Heat is On - Isley Brothers






Hot licks.


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2014)

...
The Heat is On in Saigon - _Miss Saigon_


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2014)

...
Too Hot - The Specials


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2014)

...
La candela - Yerba Buena featuring Orishas






Prendela! :up:


----------



## Zazula (Oct 25, 2014)

Fireball! Μουσικά εδώ, γλωσσικά εκεί: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1417-fireball


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2015)

...
Babe, I'm on fire - Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds






Warren says it, Blixa says it
The lighting guy and mixer says it
Mick says it, Marty says it
Everyone at the party says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire



Spoiler



Father says it, mother says it
Sister says it, brother says it
Uncle says it, Auntie says it
Everyone at the party says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

The horse says it, the pig says it
The judge in his wig says it
The fox and the rabbit
And the nun in her habit says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

My mate Bill Gates says it
The President of the United States says it
The slacker and the worker
The girl in her burqa says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

The general with his tank says it
The man at the bank says it
The soldier with his rocket
And the mouse in my pocket says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

The drug-addled wreck
With a needle in his neck says it
The drunk says it, punk says it
The brave Buddhist monk says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

Hit me up, baby, and knock me down
Drop what you're doing and come around
We can hold hands till the sun goes down
Cause I know
That you
And I
Can be
Together
Cause I love you

The blind referee says it
The unlucky amputee says it
The giant killer bee
Landing on my knee says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

The cop with his breathalyser
The paddy with his fertiliser
The man in the basement
That's getting a taste for it says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

The fucked-up Rastafarian says it
The dribbling libertarian says it
The sweet little Goth
With the ears of cloth says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe' I'm on fire

The cross-over country singer says it
The hump-backed bell ringer says it
The swinger, the flinger
The outraged right-winger says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

The man going hiking says it
The misunderstood Viking says it
The man at the rodeo
And the lonely old Eskimo says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

Hit me up, baby, and knock me down
Drop what you're doing and come around
We can hold hands till the sun goes down
Cause I know
That you
And I
Can be
Together
Cause I love you

The mild little Christian says it
The wild Sonny Liston says it
The pimp and the gimp
And the guy with the limp says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

The blind piano tuner says it
The Las Vegas crooner says it
The hooligan mooner
Holding a schooner says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

The Chinese contortionist says it
The backyard abortionist says it
The poor Pakistani
With his lamb Bhirriani says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

The hopeless defendant says it
The toilet attendant says it
The pornographer, the stenographer
The fashion photographer says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

The college professor says it
The vicious cross-dresser says it
Grandma and Grandpa
In the back of the car says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

Hit me up, baby, and knock me down
Drop what you're doing and come around
We can hold hands till the sun goes down
Cause I know
That you
And I
Can be
Together
Cause I love you

The hack at the doorstep says it
The midwife with her forceps says it
The demented young lady
Who is roasting her baby
On the fire
Babe, I'm on fire

The athlete with his hernia says it
Picasso with his Guernica says it
My wife with her furniture
Everybody!
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

The laughing hyena says it
The homesick polish cleaner says it
The man from the Klan
With a torch in his hand says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

The Chinese herbologist says it
The Christian apologist says it
The dog and the frog
Sitting on a log says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

The foxhunting toff says it
The horrible moth says it
The doomed homosexual
With the persistent cough says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

Hit me up, baby, and knock me down
Drop what you're doing and come around
We can hold hands till the sun goes down
Cause I know
That you
And I
Can be
Together
Cause I love you

The Papist with his soul says it
The rapist on a roll says it
Jack says it, Jill says it
As they roll down the hill
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

The clever circus flea says it
The sailor on the sea says it
The man from the Daily Mail
With his dead refugee says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

The hymen-busting Zulu says it
The proud kangaroo says it
The koala, the echidna
And the platypus too says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

The disgraced country vicar says it
The crazed guitar picker says it
The beatnik, the peacenik
The apparachick says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

The deranged midnight stalker says it
Garcia Lorca says it
The hit man, Walt Whitman
And the haliototic talker says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

Hit me up, baby, and knock me down
Drop what you're doing and come around
We can hold hands till the sun goes down
Cause I know
That you
And I
Can be
Together
Cause I love you

The wine taster with his nose says it
The fireman with his hose says it
The pedestrian, the equestrian
The tap-dancer with his toes says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

The beast in the beauty pageant
The pimply real estate agent
The beach-comber, the roamer
The girl in a coma says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

The old rock'n'roller
With his two-seater stroller
And the fan in the van
With the abominable plan says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

The menstruating Jewess says it
The nervous stewardess says it
The hijacker, the backpacker
The cunning safecracker says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

The sports commentator says it
The old alligator says it
The tennis pro with his racquet
The loon in the straight jacket
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

Hit me up, baby, and knock me down
Drop what you're doing and come around
We can hold hands till the sun goes down
Cause I know
That you
And I
Can be
Together
Cause I love you

The butcher with his cleaver says it
The mad basket weaver says it
The jaded boxing writer
And the glass-jawed fighter says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

The old town cryer says it
The inveterate liar says it
The pilchard, the bream
And the trout in the stream
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

The war correspondent says it
The enthused and the despondent says it
The electrician, the mortician
And the man going fishin' says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

The cattleman from Down Under says it
The patriot with his plunder says it
Watching a boat of full of refugees
Sinking into the sea
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

The silicone junky says it
The corporate flunky says it
The Italian designer
With his rickshaw in China says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

Hit me up, baby, and knock me down
Drop what you're doing and come around
We can hold hands till the sun goes down
Cause I know
That you
And I
Can be
Together
Cause I love you

The trucker with his juggernaut says it
The lost astronaut says it
The share cropper, the bent copper
The compulsive shopper says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

The Viennese vampire says it
The cowboy round his campfire says it
The game show panellist
The Jungian analyst says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

Warren says it, Blixa says it
The lighting guy and mixer says it
Mick says it, Marty says it
Everyone at the party says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on Fire

The hairy arachnophobic says it
The scary agoraphobic says it
The mother, the brother
And the decomposing lover says
Babe, I'm on fire
Babe, I'm on fire

Hit me up, baby, and knock me down
Drop what you're doing and come around
We can hold hands till the sun goes down
Cause I know
That you
And I
Can be
Together
Cause I love you


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2015)

...
Burn - The Cure


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2015)

...
Echo Beach - Martha & the Muffins






I know it's out of fashion
And a trifle uncool
But I can't help it
I'm a romantic fool
It's a habit of mine
To watch the sun go down
On Echo beach, I watch the sun go down

On a silent summer evening
The sky's alive with light
Building in the distance
Surrealistic sight
On Echo Beach
Waves make the only sound
On Echo Beach
There's not a soul around

From nine till five I have to spend my time at work
My job is very boring, I'm an office clerk
The only thing that helps me pass the time away
Is knowing I'll be back at Echo Beach some day

Echo Beach
Far away in time
Echo Beach
Far away in time

Echo Beach, as mentioned in the song, does not refer to a real beach but is rather a symbolic notion of somewhere the narrator would rather be, somewhere 'far away in time'. In reality, the song was created while Gane was working checking wallpaper for printing faults. He found the work rather dull and his mind drifted to times he would like to live over again.


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2015)

...
Θα κεντήσω - Alan Dalon






Άλλα αντ' άλλων.  Καλοκάψωτοι, καλοδρόσιστοι και καλό Δεκαπεντάρη σε όλους! 

Κι εβίβα τση πρώτης, του μηνού και τση ρακής...


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 31, 2015)

Αν είδα καλά, αυτό λείπει από το νήμα:


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 31, 2015)

Οι άλλοι πάλι έβγαλαν ολόκληρο άλμπουμ για την πυρομανία, ας υπάρχει ένα τραγούδι τους εδώ:


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2015)

...
(Love is Like A) Heat Wave - The Jam


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2015)

...
(Love is Like A) Heat Wave - The Who







Martha & the Vandellas


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2016)

...
Fire Woman - The Cult


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2016)

...
Fuego - Murder by Death






Murder by Death is an American five-piece indie rock band from Bloomington, Indiana. 
Their name is derived from the 1976 Robert Moore film of the same name.


_Murder by Death_ is a 1976 American satirical mystery comedy film with a cast featuring Eileen Brennan, Truman Capote, James Coco, Peter Falk, Alec Guinness, Elsa Lanchester, David Niven, Peter Sellers, Maggie Smith, Nancy Walker, and Estelle Winwood, written by Neil Simon and directed by Robert Moore.


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2016)

...
Λιωμένο παγωτό - Ξύλινα Σπαθιά


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2016)

...
Ζεστός αέρας - Ξύλινα Σπαθιά


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2016)

daeman said:


> ...
> Fever Variations - Karen Marie sings Peggy Lee's "Fever" in 12 different styles :up:
> 
> 
> ...



Sometimes I feel my head is pum pum really warm
and I just ain't got no remedy

Fever burning in the dead of night
take these broken fans and learn to flap
all your life you were only waiting for this cooler to arrive

I got fever, fever I have got
Ooh, yeah
Got that fever, I am feeling hot

Sweet dreams are made of these
Temperature at a hundred degrees
Feels so warm, wish that I could freeze
Everybody's burning for something


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2016)

...
Too darn hot (Cole Porter's _Kiss Me Kate_) - Ann Miller


----------



## daeman (Jul 8, 2016)

...
Walk through the fire - Peter Gabriel


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2017)

...
Fire in Cairo - The Cure






Slowly fading blue 
The eastern hollows 
Catch the dying sun 
Night-time follows 
Silence and black 
Mirror pool 
Mirrors the lonely place 
Where I meet you 

Burn like a fire in Cairo 
Burn like a 
Fire 
Blaze like a fire in Cairo 
Blaze like a 
Fire 
Flare


----------



## Neikos (Jul 2, 2017)

Φωτιά - Ηλίας Ζούτσος


----------

